# Mac,pc,itunes And Wireless Printing



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey all,

I hope everyone had a very merry christmas!

More computer questions today







We bought a macbook and an airport extreme last week, apple had free next day shipping so we jumped on it.

I've got the internet working on both the macbook and dell desktop pc without too much difficulty. I did have some problems getting the pc to print thru the airport usb, what happened was bonjour didn't download correctly and it took me a while to figure that out. I removed bonjour and reinstalled it, once I did that I was able to print off the pc thru the airport. I've been unable to print wirelessly from the mac though. We have an hp all in one printer that's about a year and a half old, I can print fine with the printer connected to the mac via usb cable but it won't print thru the airport. The mac knows it's there, but the printer won't print.

The other issue is with itunes. The itunes on our pc says we have 3 of 5 total allowed computers authorized to our account. The mac says we have a total of 1 out of 5 computers authorized to our account which doesn't make sense, it's the same account. Yesterday afternoon I was able to share music off of the pc to the mac but last night only the pc was able to share from the mac, it's very confusing. I also tried to play a song from itunes in a slideshow but iphoto says it can't find the file. I downloaded quicktime like it suggested but that didn't do anything.

Been pretty frustrated with this whole thing the past couple of days. After all the positive feedback I got from friends about the mac I thought it would be a cinch to get everything working but it hasn't been that way at all. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

thanks,

Mike


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

On iTunes you can reset the number of authorized computers, just do it on both computers and it should clear up the number of compatible computers. But it seems like you have two different accounts, I've never seen one give that error unless there were two different accounts, one on each computer. Is it possible that you downloaded music under a different, older email address years ago and then setup a new one recently and unknowingly have two accounts?

I would imagine that the iTunes file you are trying to play in iPhoto belonged to an account other than your own since you have two computers and two different accounts possibly.

Mac's are much easier to use for someone new to computing. I find that PC users going to a Mac have a difficult time because things are easier and it doesn't make sense, the one button thing usually confuses them. Mac's are more expensive than PCs, I don't suggest anyone get a Mac unless they are going to be doing a lot of photography, video, or other type of graphic editing. I have a degree in database technology and information systems and use PCs during the day, but prefer my Mac's at home as I am a semi-professional photographer. Each has their purpose. I will tell you that the quality of my mac hardware is superior to any PC I've owned. I have Mac's that are 12 years old and still startup and have never had to have anything replaced, ram, motherboard, powersupply. They last forever.

Anyway, I would take your mac, router, and printer to a Mac Genius at the Apple store and have them show you how to set it up to print. I don't know what you are doing wrong, but I had the opposite problem as you...couldn't get my PC to print to the USB printer on the airport. Try looking in your airport setup utility under the preferences and menu options at the top, there should be something for connected devices that will allow you to see the printer and enable it. If not, just try bonjour on the mac, should settle it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry, I can't help you with any Mac issues, I'm a Windows guy....









As far as the iPod goes, I would highly recommend the software "Sharepod". It will allow you open the iPod up in a window (like Explorer) and copy/paste/move files WITHOUT iTunes.

I like this as I don't want to be tied to one software package (iTunes) to control my iPods. I've been using this for about 4 years and recommend it to anyone with an iPod. iTunes limits you (last time I checked) to only putting media to the iPod, meaning it is a one way street. Using this software, you can go either way...PC to iPod or iPod to PC.

http://www.getsharepod.com/screenshots/


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Dub, you were right I do have two itunes accounts, got that part straightened out. I have found out how to transfer my library and will do that. The printer is still not working either thru the airport for the pc or wirelessly. A friend of mine said he will help me out with that.

thanks for the help so far,

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike,

Congratulations on the new Mac! Once you get it dialed in, you are going to love it. I can't offer any 'personal experience' advise on your specific printing issues, but can suggest that a lot of the MFP's (Multi-function printers), particularly the lower end units have a real hard time with anything but the most basic direct connection. And this is not just a Mac thing, even in a pure Windows environment they can be difficult. What I have been told, by people I trust in these matters is that the drivers just are not robust enough to handle many out-of-the-ordinary situations.

That said, H-P builds fine printers and tends to put more effort into coding their drivers than many, but this could be an issue to look at.

Good luck, and let us know what you come up with.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I finally found a mac forum that discussed my exact issue. There was a link to some linux drivers that were just what I needed, now I can print wirelessly and off of the pc. Now all I need to do is finish moving the itunes library, load up microsoft office for mac and we'll be in business.

Mike


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Pay special attention to the dashboard, it's helpful. I have a gas price finder gadget that shows me the cheapest gas, another for weather, another for phone books, another for conversions, another for movie times, etc. Also learn to use the multiple desktops, very nice. And if you have the glass trackpad learn all the finger tricks.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dub said:


> Pay special attention to the dashboard, it's helpful. I have a *gas price finder gadget* that shows me the cheapest gas


Oh! I want that one!
I have never heard of it before. Any idea where I can find it, Dub?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

camping479 said:


> I finally found a mac forum that discussed my exact issue. There was a link to some linux drivers that were just what I needed, now I can print wirelessly and off of the pc. Now all I need to do is finish moving the itunes library, load up microsoft office for mac and we'll be in business.
> 
> Mike


Mike will you post a link to the mac forum. We've got an IMAC and an HP laptop. My computer guru, the DW, says our Canon MP 600 printer will not print from both at the same time. I find this odd but maybe, as Doug suggested, the less expensive multi function printers just can't support two different computers. The IMAC is connected via USB cabel. The HP via Linksys wireless.

Thanks


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Dub said:


> Pay special attention to the dashboard, it's helpful. I have a gas price finder gadget that shows me the cheapest gas, another for weather, another for phone books, another for conversions, another for movie times, etc. Also learn to use the multiple desktops, very nice. And if you have the glass trackpad learn all the finger tricks.


Dub

My MAC doesn't have a gas price finder. Did yours come with one or did you add it?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

garyb1st said:


> My computer guru, the DW, says our Canon MP 600 printer will not print from both at the same time. I find this odd but maybe, as Doug suggested, the less expensive multi function printers just can't support two different computers. The IMAC is connected via USB cabel. The HP via Linksys wireless.
> 
> Thanks


Two ways to share a printer (PC based)

1 - If it has an ethernet connection, just added it to your "workgroup" and then open up the printer properties (from Control Panel)..right click on the printer icon and select "share".

2 - If it is an older printer (USB or parallel port) then you will have to "share" the printer from the PC the printer is connected to. This PC will need to stay on (or in sleep mode) in order for the other PC's to print. This PC acts at the "print server".


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My computer guru, the DW, says our Canon MP 600 printer will not print from both at the same time. I find this odd but maybe, as Doug suggested, the less expensive multi function printers just can't support two different computers. The IMAC is connected via USB cabel. The HP via Linksys wireless.
> 
> Thanks


Two ways to share a printer (PC based)

1 - If it has an ethernet connection, just added it to your "workgroup" and then open up the printer properties (from Control Panel)..right click on the printer icon and select "share".

2 - If it is an older printer (USB or parallel port) then you will have to "share" the printer from the PC the printer is connected to. This PC will need to stay on (or in sleep mode) in order for the other PC's to print. This PC acts at the "print server".
[/quote]

Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

mac forum this is where I found the solution for my hp printer. There might be drivers available for yours at the linux foundation as well.

Mike


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Mike, thanks for the link.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

camping479 said:


> I finally found a mac forum that discussed my exact issue. *There was a link to some linux drivers that were just what I needed*, now I can print wirelessly and off of the pc. Now all I need to do is finish moving the itunes library, load up microsoft office for mac and we'll be in business.
> 
> Mike


Congrats on the new system - from what I have heard, MACs are pretty nice, although I am still a PC person. I am also glad you were able to find help and support without taking everything to a MAC store for help. From my experience with printing issues, most of the time its been driver issues that were the cause.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

rdvholtwood said:


> I finally found a mac forum that discussed my exact issue. *There was a link to some linux drivers that were just what I needed*, now I can print wirelessly and off of the pc. Now all I need to do is finish moving the itunes library, load up microsoft office for mac and we'll be in business.
> 
> Mike


Congrats on the new system - from what I have heard, MACs are pretty nice, although I am still a PC person. I am also glad you were able to find help and support without taking everything to a MAC store for help. From my experience with printing issues, most of the time its been driver issues that were the cause.
[/quote]

Thanks Rick, I'm still having problems getting our dell to print thru the airport. I'll get it working and then it will stop for no apparent reason. Still working on it. Pretty sure it's a drivere issue, I've also discovered the series of hp printer I have doesn't work all that well in a wireless network.

Mike


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

garyb1st said:


> Pay special attention to the dashboard, it's helpful. I have a gas price finder gadget that shows me the cheapest gas, another for weather, another for phone books, another for conversions, another for movie times, etc. Also learn to use the multiple desktops, very nice. And if you have the glass trackpad learn all the finger tricks.


Dub

My MAC doesn't have a gas price finder. Did yours come with one or did you add it?
[/quote]

http://www.jasonsprojects.net/gas ver 3.0 is what i use, looks like that link is for 3.1 It can display diesel too.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Dub said:


> Pay special attention to the dashboard, it's helpful. I have a gas price finder gadget that shows me the cheapest gas, another for weather, another for phone books, another for conversions, another for movie times, etc. Also learn to use the multiple desktops, very nice. And if you have the glass trackpad learn all the finger tricks.


Dub

My MAC doesn't have a gas price finder. Did yours come with one or did you add it?
[/quote]

http://www.jasonsprojects.net/gas ver 3.0 is what i use, looks like that link is for 3.1 It can display diesel too.
[/quote]

That's very cool. 
Thanks


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Mike, are you still having problems or is everything working ok now?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Rick,

It was still working fine last night. I'm at work today and haven't gotten any panicked calls that it's not working so I'm assuming it's fine today. Changing the network card setting seems to have corrected two problems, the first being my pc not "seeing" the airport extreme router and the second not being able to print.

I'll keep you posted

thanks for your help,

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi Mike. I too have a mixed PC/MAC network at home that has been no trouble at all.

I have my desktop PC and HP2700 network printer directly and independently plugged into a Linksys wireless router. My iMac is connected via WiFi and also prints to the HP2700 printer. I was stunned with how easily and automatically the iMac connected to my existing PC network, found the printer, and using something called "Bonjour" started printing to it with no further action by me. I didn't even need to install a driver. Sweet!

My Dell laptop also prints to the HP printer over the WiFi network but needed to have the HP software/driver installed on it before it would see or use the network printer. Other than that I have had no trouble.

I know this info doesn't help you solve your challenge, but wanted to share it to encourage you that it can be done, and for others who are considering this type of "mixed family".

Good luck


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Dub said:


> Pay special attention to the dashboard, it's helpful. I have a gas price finder gadget that shows me the cheapest gas, another for weather, another for phone books, another for conversions, another for movie times, etc. Also learn to use the multiple desktops, very nice. And if you have the glass trackpad learn all the finger tricks.


Dub

My MAC doesn't have a gas price finder. Did yours come with one or did you add it?
[/quote]

http://www.jasonsprojects.net/gas ver 3.0 is what i use, looks like that link is for 3.1 It can display diesel too.
[/quote]

Thanks, this will be very useful, and it does do diesel.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

California Jim said:


> Hi Mike. I too have a mixed PC/MAC network at home that has been no trouble at all.
> 
> I have my desktop PC and HP2700 network printer directly and independently plugged into a Linksys wireless router. My iMac is connected via WiFi and also prints to the HP2700 printer. I was stunned with how easily and automatically the iMac connected to my existing PC network, found the printer, and using something called "Bonjour" started printing to it with no further action by me. I didn't even need to install a driver. Sweet!
> 
> ...


It certainly does work Jim and I'm really starting to like the mac







My main problem with the printer was the mac could see it but couldn't print to it. I soon discovered it's a common issue for my model of printer and fortunately there are a number of fixes out there and I was able to get it to work. Rdvholtwood helped me solve my timing out issue with the dell and both computers seem to be coexisting just fine now.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mike,

Congrats on the new Mac. Clare got a macbook in the fall, and loves it. I personally still prefer the windows machines, but then again I'm an old dog. Like mentioned previously, I find the one button mouse discomforting, actually find it more difficult to navigate around the file structure. She prints through our Wifi network in the house to the Deskjet. I have two printers, both connected to our desktop PC, through an A/B switch. It's not real conveinient, but the only time we use the laser is if there is a lot of pages to print, as ink gets expensive, so the deskjet is the default. Never had a problem with the PC's or my laptop (Dell), but when she first got the Mac, there was some "growing pains" so to speak. The Mac help desk at the store has been able to solve all of her problems, and things are working smoothly now.

Hope you guys had a great Xmas

Tim


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Mike,
> 
> Congrats on the new Mac. Clare got a macbook in the fall, and loves it. I personally still prefer the windows machines, but then again I'm an old dog. Like mentioned previously, I find the one button mouse discomforting, actually find it more difficult to navigate around the file structure. She prints through our Wifi network in the house to the Deskjet. I have two printers, both connected to our desktop PC, through an A/B switch. It's not real conveinient, but the only time we use the laser is if there is a lot of pages to print, as ink gets expensive, so the deskjet is the default. Never had a problem with the PC's or my laptop (Dell), but when she first got the Mac, there was some "growing pains" so to speak. The Mac help desk at the store has been able to solve all of her problems, and things are working smoothly now.
> 
> ...


Tim, been a Mac user for years, and a PC user at work. I also like the two button mouse... so, check out Logitch. They make a great small two button mouse with scroll, plug and play, works great.

Phil


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

OBcanOB said:


> Mike,
> 
> Congrats on the new Mac. Clare got a macbook in the fall, and loves it. I personally still prefer the windows machines, but then again I'm an old dog. Like mentioned previously, I find the one button mouse discomforting, actually find it more difficult to navigate around the file structure. She prints through our Wifi network in the house to the Deskjet. I have two printers, both connected to our desktop PC, through an A/B switch. It's not real conveinient, but the only time we use the laser is if there is a lot of pages to print, as ink gets expensive, so the deskjet is the default. Never had a problem with the PC's or my laptop (Dell), but when she first got the Mac, there was some "growing pains" so to speak. The Mac help desk at the store has been able to solve all of her problems, and things are working smoothly now.
> 
> ...


Tim, been a Mac user for years, and a PC user at work. I also like the two button mouse... so, check out Logitch. They make a great small two button mouse with scroll, plug and play, works great.

Phil
[/quote]

I have been a fan of the logitech mediaplay wireless mouse - however - I don't think they make them anymore!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Mike,
> 
> Congrats on the new Mac. Clare got a macbook in the fall, and loves it. I personally still prefer the windows machines, but then again I'm an old dog. Like mentioned previously, I find the one button mouse discomforting, actually find it more difficult to navigate around the file structure. She prints through our Wifi network in the house to the Deskjet. I have two printers, both connected to our desktop PC, through an A/B switch. It's not real conveinient, but the only time we use the laser is if there is a lot of pages to print, as ink gets expensive, so the deskjet is the default. Never had a problem with the PC's or my laptop (Dell), but when she first got the Mac, there was some "growing pains" so to speak. The Mac help desk at the store has been able to solve all of her problems, and things are working smoothly now.
> 
> ...


Tim, been a Mac user for years, and a PC user at work. I also like the two button mouse... so, check out Logitch. They make a great small two button mouse with scroll, plug and play, works great.

Phil
[/quote]

I have been a fan of the logitech mediaplay wireless mouse - however - I don't think they make them anymore!
[/quote]

I picked up a cheapo $20.00 Microsoft brand wireless mouse and it works fine on my MacBook, right click brings up the same options as it would on a pc. I've become accustomed to the mac touchpad, I prefer the two finger scroll as opposed to the wheel, but the two button mouse is easier right now for my kids.

Brad


----------

